# Ever feel your therapist thinks your problems aren't that serious?



## cpix (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been seeing a therapist for about a month now and although she's been giving me advice and helpful things to work on, sometimes I feel embarrassed telling her things because I feel my problems are small compared to the many others who have it far worse off than I do. To me, my problem is serious because I've been dealing with it my whole life. But I know that there are people out there who have no homes that are dying of starvation and here I am *****ing about my dad. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel you, sometimes I feel like my problems are insignificant compared to others who have it much worse than me. But problems are not worth comparing, a problem is still a problem no matter what it is, it has to be solved.
And in our case this "problem" isn't small at all, it's still important and must be taken seriously no matter what anyone says.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Well said Emptyroom.

These things are relative, and downplaying your own demons against other peoples isn't at all helpful.


----------



## Karbear (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep my last therapists said the reason why I was staying in bed a lot was because I was lazy but no it was because I was depressed.


----------



## ont6 (Nov 1, 2010)

you pay for this ???? time for a new one that actually takes you seriously.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to think that with a previous therapist. But now that I turned bat**** crazy, my therapist openly admits that I'm a strange challenge. Is that a compliment? I'm not totally sure. Hah.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

No mine does not and never has. Is she making you feel this way? If she is, you should find another one. Feeling this way will never fix the problem.


----------

